# For you 1911 EDCers



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Why do you carry the 1911, what version do you carry, and why not something that offers more rounds per magazine?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I carried it till I found something I shot better. Rounds cound....round count. As for round count it either won't matter or it will matter a whole he'll of a lot. A large majority of incidents don't require 10+ sots. 
I teeter on the fence of this issue. I still think more rounds in the gun is better and will trump having a spare mag available if the need for more shots is there. But if you can shoot a 1911 better than x, I would day the 1911 is a better choice for you.

I've carried several 1911s. I tend to prefer 5" barred models with a Bob - tail or round-butt grip.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I have been familiar with the feel and characteristics of a 1911 for 50 years. When I became a civilian in 1977, I thought that almost any personal defense weapon was already to give me the feeling of not being defenseless. From 1977 on I carried many different EDC, both in style and caliber. Also many ways in which to carry that ect. Over the years, I have honed my EDC from what weapon to use with my dress attire, to What I feel will give me the best advantage in comfort and knock down power.

Personal defense is about a mugging, and robbery or a personal attack. It not about a gun battle shoot out. I have plenty of experience in gun battles. A personal attack usually takes place one on one, or two on one. I do not feel the need to carry 15 rounds in a double stack weapon. The chances of being involved in a threat are extremely low. The very fact that you are carrying, gives you a very strategic advantage... No not the gun... but your presence ( how you walk, what body language you give off, the confidence in your gait , and you eye contact ) Some one looking for a victim will look for the weak, the introverted, the one with eyes down, and the quick step, as oppose to the confident gait.

After my surgery, I felt that I would not be able to fight off a threat who was able to get their hands on me. At 70 years of age, I found it import that my age puts me into a category that bag guys like, Senior citizens... So to answer this question, I went back to a single stack 1911, in the form of Kimber Ultra carry with the persona defense package. 45 ACP. This included Meprolight night sights, and Crimson Laser grips, and a " Carry Melt " design. I feel more confident with a big caliper 45, then a 9mm or 40. I've personally used this caliper in ball ammunition, while in combat, and don't have to guess if it will get the job done. With a personal defense round, this weapon is even a more formidable force against a threat. I also carry a second mag. the chances of me ( a confident civilian senior ) needing a personal defense weapon is in the neighborhood of 1 in 250,000. The chances of me getting into a personal attack and needed in second magazine, would be in the 1 in 500,000 range. Law enforcement needs much higher quantity, because there threats come in all colors and shapes.

I could go on about single stack and pocket carry, and the readiness that a single stack and pocket carry gives me.. So in closing, I'm totally happy with my Kimber Ultra carry in 45 ACP, because it gives me the confidence I question in 9mm or 380 , or 40. My J frame 357 mag is also a very formidable weapon , but not as comfortable to carry or holds enough rounds to be totally confident.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I, too, have been familiar with the 1911 platform for an awfully long time—so far, about 40 years at least.
I've carried a full-size 1911, when it was all that I had to carry. But I found it difficult to conceal, not to mention heavy.
When I finally could afford to buy a "shortie," I made the error of getting an all-steel version. It, too, was too heavy for comfortable continuous carry.

Then I tried a pocket-size .45, found that my skill-level was more than adequate to use it well, and remained pleased with it for about 15 years.
But then arthritis set in, and the small .45 became too much of a, well, handful. The problem was more its stiff trigger than its recoil.

So I've completely abandoned the .45 cartridge and the 1911 platform, and I carry a medium-size Colt's .380 instead.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

To tell the truth, I used to think more rounds were needed and carried a Browning Hi Power. Great firearm, but too bulky for carrying and then went to thinking I don't need the round count, but concealed carry is often a trade off.
Steve is right about all steal 45's but I still carry my detonics most of the time without any thought.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I've carried revolvers and autos, but I always seem to end up back to a 1911. I still carry a Commander but if I ever get my hands on an HK45c I may get one, I'm sure in the next decade the weight of the 1911 will get start to get uncomfortable.

For every day civilian carry I don't worry about only having 8 rounds before a reload, but I shot a lot of combat matches and can reload quickly. If I expect trouble I'll be relying on a long gun with my USPf 45 and 12rd mags as backup.

I still have my Beretta 92 but I'm just not a big fan of the 9mm. In a SHTF scenario I would carry it in the shoulder rig because I'd have 45rds on me and another 105rds loaded in a pack.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

heavy? 25 oz is not very heavy.
Compared to a J frame 357 mag


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I missed something, what's 25oz?


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

rex said:


> I missed something, what's 25oz?


My Kimber 1911 45 ACP ultra carry combat defense package weighs 25 ounces.

An ounce (abbreviated oz; apothecary symbol: ℥) is usually the international avoirdupois ounce as used in the United States customary and British imperial ...
‎Fluid ounce -


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have carried a 1911a1 since Dec. 1969, It brought me thru the dance. I know it inside out. It feels right, carries well, and I hit what I point at or aim at.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I was hoping to hear from you, Tony. Do you carry any back up mags? Also, how do you carry your 1911? I presume it is the full size 5" barrel version? What brand?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

EvilTwin said:


> My Kimber 1911 45 ACP ultra carry combat defense package weighs 25 ounces.
> 
> An ounce (abbreviated oz; apothecary symbol: ℥) is usually the international avoirdupois ounce as used in the United States customary and British imperial ...
> ‎Fluid ounce -


The Kimber, gotcha. I just backed up a few posts and didn't see a weight mentioned.

I thought about building a LW frame for my Commander but I'm starting to believe the HK's are an improved 1911, design is different but it's a brute of a gun and operates basically the same.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry several different ways depending what I am doing, in general I carry either OWB or IWB at appox. 3:30 with light cover. When I know I will spend most of the day behind the wheel or at a desk I will carry crossdraw. As for spare mags. usually 1 spare opposite side from my pistol now if going to a city or into the woods for a long time I carry 2 spare mags. In the Winter time I do have a shoulder holster, more to protect the pistol from the weather. Yes my 1911a1 is a full size.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I forgot to say what brand. At present I am carrying a RIA GI. model I retired carrying my Colts because I don't want one to turn up missing from a property room if the need ever arose to use it. It did happen to a friend and He carried a colt that was made in 1927 that had been his grand fathers.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

WOW, would hate to lose a pistol like that 1927. Thanks for the input. What do you think of the Rock Island?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I trust the RIA. I only made 1 change, I like a lite trigger pull so I got it down to 4 lb. pull. Finger always indexes until it is show time. I did not use the term like because there are several out there that I liked but would never carry.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Trust trumps like all day.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I carried a 1911 for 20 years then I moved to the plastic guns up to last week when I broke out the 1911 again and found I shot it better than my Smith's or Glock's. I carry a full size Wilson X-tac and G-Code Incog holster. If I need more, I fight my way to the carbine.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Then I tried a pocket-size .45, found that my skill-level was more than adequate to use it well, and remained pleased with it for about 15 years.
> But then arthritis set in, and the small .45 became too much of a, well, handful. *The problem was more its stiff trigger *than its recoil.
> 
> So I've completely abandoned the .45 cartridge and the 1911 platform, and I carry a medium-size Colt's .380 instead.


My Kimber 45 ACP has a 3.6 lb. trigger pull. weighs 25 oz.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I am constitutionally opposed to carrying a single-action semi-auto in my pocket.
I suppose that it's the result of a prejudice, rather than of a completely rational decision.

I've experienced occasional safety-lever "wipe offs" (or "jiggle offs") in the past, even with a couple of relatively well-designed belt holsters.
Thus I am unwilling to chance something similar with a gun carried in my pocket.
My femoral artery, as well as my reproductive equipment, is in just too close a proximity to allow me peace of mind.

For me, a pocket gun needs to be double-action-only, with a relatively heavy trigger action.
Your feelings, of course, may differ.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Steve 100% there. I've had the safety get bumped off but in a good holster it bothers me none. For very short periods of time I have thrown one AIWB with tuned safety detents but I won't do that for any length of time. Pocket carry in pants is something I don't do and wouldn't a small SA, that to me is waiting for a painful accident to happen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:


> I've experienced occasional safety-lever "wipe offs" (or "jiggle offs") in the past, even with a couple of relatively well-designed belt holsters.


Same here, it happened to me once, mine had an extended ambidextrous safety. I suppose the chances are also greater with an extended RH only safety. Hence, I do not like carrying 1911's for EDC. As much as I like the 1911's it is my opinion that there are more suitable alternatives for that purpose. The 1911 is still an antiquated design when compared to what is on the market today. I also would not recommend carrying any single action semi auto "cocked and locked" in one's pocket. It is also not advisable to carry any firearm in ones pocket without a suitable "pocket holster".


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...On the other hand, a properly designed and made belt holster (IWB or OWB) will prevent wipe- and jiggle-offs.
As a result, I am still a proponent of belt-carried 1911s.

Old though it may be, the 1911 and its thumb-safety-lever system makes an excellent carry pistol...with the proper training and continuing practice. The grip safety, much less important, is just the icing on a very tasty cake.
• Most people can easily accommodate the slow-impulse recoil (although I no longer can).
• Its trigger system is efficient, and can be gunsmithed to a crisp, utterly reliable pull as light as three pounds.
• Its safety system makes you give conscious thought to preparing to shoot.
• Proper use of its thumb safety adds a great deal of stability to your grip, and also helps with recoil absorption and target reacquisition.
• It's simple to disassemble and reassemble, and easy to clean. It comes completely apart without tools. Plus, it runs very well when it's dirty.

What's not to like?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1:
Good points regarding the 1911! I have four, Kimber Super Carry Pro w/ambidextrous safety, Kimber RCP II, Colt 1911, and Detonics carried them for years. I just prefer not having to deal with a safety in an emergency situation. I'm not too crazy about a trigger that is too light and prefer one at about 5 lbs. or so for EDC, or the long heavy first trigger pull of the DA/SA semi auto's That's what moved me to the "strikers". I'm not an advocate except for competitive purposes only, to alter the trigger pull on any weapon that is used for self defense. The attorneys could have a field day with this.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

I appreciate everyone concern for pocket carry...and its not a good thing for those who are not confident in its safety... for me, it is a non issue.. 15 years of pocket carry, and I haven't shot my eye out yet or shot my junk off either. Its hard for me to fathom, an accident, having to engage three separate safety mechanisms to fire off a round. thumb safety, grip safety, and trigger pull, while inside a holster designed to completely cover the trigger. To accidently defeat all three safeties would be a much lower risk than dropping a revolver with no safety and having it go off. 

I carried a double action Thunder, and it felt safe to me, but did not like the long pull and heavy trigger.

The most important thing in carrying successfully, is the ability to stop a threat, bring the weapon to bare with speed, surprise and confidence, and to carry the weapon with confidence. I have all those qualities in my EDC and how I carry it.,


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

desertman said:


> ...I'm not an advocate except for competitive purposes only, to alter the trigger pull on any weapon that is used for self defense. The attorneys could have a field day with this.


It's only that you _can_, not that you _should_.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve I have never had pockets big enough for my 1911a1.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Steve I have never had pockets big enough for my 1911a1.


Officers' Model.

Tony, is that a pistol in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me? -with apologies to Mae West.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

touche


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I've got a Springfield EMP 1911 in 9mm. I have the arthritis thing going on as well. My Colt LW commander in .45 was just too much recoil for these old bones.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have one pair of pants that made to pocket carry even a 1911, the CCW Breakaway, but they have been having supply troubles and I don't know if they are still in business. My 1911 happens to be .38 Super so it isn't too bad on the aging wrists.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've always carried OWB. I have a hard enough time getting ME IWB. I've carried full sized 1911 (twice), 3" 1911 (a close winner but I couldn't it to run well enough - both of them), 4" GP100, DA/SA Stoeger Cougar - Very reliable but that DA first shot....

Then I discovered the S&W Series E, 1911SC; 4", Scandium frame, Round butt, 8+1, Patented Trigger, etc. Love, lust and smiles all in one on the first day and every day since. 

I only have to learn ONE crisp trigger pull. I can change the grips if want (try that with a plastic), 29.7oz and night sites. Knowing if it's cocked is VERY visual. The thumb safety is solidly on or off. I think stories of it being floppy are from old, worn guns and after 100+ years and God know how many different manufacturers you got to expect those stories to come out.

Have things had a chance to 'progress' in 100 years? Yup. Some of that progress shows in this Series E but there's a lot of 1911 for BIG $$ where it's just fluff. There are different .45ACP 'guns' out there? I suppose. But if you want a SA pistol who's design and reliability is above reproach, who's control placement is arguably the standard of the world: 1911. 

Can anybody argue that there's anything seriously WRONG with it and it can't get the job done even after all this 'progress'?

(Remember that the USMC just ordered 10K or 20K of them last year, too. The only significant changes were sites, color and a rail.)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, in all due respect, I would kindly say that I'm not sure anyone is trying to argue the 1911 doesn't get it done or that there is anything wrong with it. To my knowledge, it is one of the best designs ever produced. I'm not sure what you mean by "control placement", but there is no question the 1911 is a standard. On that I do agree. I love the pistol design. 

WRT changing the grips, my HK VP9 has 27 grip variations that can be changed rather easily. My Glock 17 and Glock 19 has six different grip configurations, and a lot of other "plastic" pistols also have changeable grips. It is one of the many advantages of having a modular designed polymer based pistol. Also, my HK VP9 has ONE very crisp trigger pull (very much like a 1911), and an extremely short reset. My Glocks also have pretty clean triggers with very quick resets, and I am able to fire all of them just as quickly and smoothly as any of the 1911s I've owned. I'm also able to employ my weapon without having to disengage an external safety, which only reduces the chance for a non-shoot. Granted, if you're trained on the 1911 this isn't an issue, but if you're not trained on the 1911, this could be the difference btwn life and death. 

Let there be no doubt the 1911 is one of the most popular and well designed pistols of all time. This post really wasn't intended to compare them to any other pistol, but just to get personal input from dedicated 1911 carriers on how and why they carry the vaunted gun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

If You feel the need to have extra rounds at Your disposal, then by all means pack a piece with a high capacity magazine. I am personally very comfortable with my Series 70 1911. It has been my constant companion since 1972. I feel that there are very few threats that I couldn't extinguish with 7 rounds of Hydra-Shock. If I need more than 7 rounds I either need a partner or a heck of a lot more range time.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

After a lot of hand exercises I'm back to the .45 ACP 1911, either a Nighthawk or Wilson and I carry AIWB in a Dale Frickie holster or G-Code Incog. Comfortable and with 2 extra magazines I don't feel under gunned.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

How do you like the Incog for the 1911?


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Both of my 1911's are full size government models. I don't EDC them very much any more, too hard to conceal. When I do, I usually carry two spare Wilson combat mags for the 45acp, two Kimber mags for the 38 Super. I don't think twice about capacity. I've put more rounds down range with a 1911 that anything else I own put together, and I hit what I aim at. Should it ever come to that, God forbid, I doubt I'll need more than one mag's contents.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I like the Incog in that it's easy on and off and the spare mag is right there, it's also fairly comfortable for all day wear. The Dale Frickie, once it's on, it's on unless you remove your belt, even with the C clips (for lack of a better word) BUT, it's the most comfortable holster and it takes my Nighthawk AAC perfectly. I think it conceals better than the Incog, but not by much. I like both.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sgt45 said:


> I like the Incog in that it's easy on and off and the spare mag is right there, it's also fairly comfortable for all day wear. The Dale Frickie, once it's on, it's on unless you remove your belt, even with the C clips (for lack of a better word) BUT, it's the most comfortable holster and it takes my Nighthawk AAC perfectly. I think it conceals better than the Incog, but not by much. I like both.


While breaking in my new Springfield Mil Spec 1911 today at the range, I noticed that I shoot it pretty well also. It is truly one of the smoothest actions of any gun I've shot, and I've shot a few over the years. It's almost cult-like, for lack of a better way to explain it, but something tells me I don't have to explain it here among you guys.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

GCBHM said:


> Why do you carry the 1911, what version do you carry, and why not something that offers more rounds per magazine?


I carry a DW CCO. 
Capacity ain't everything. That said, 7+1 is a step up from my 5 shot snubbie .38. 
My other carry gun is a XD40SC. It's a decent pistol - Reliable, accurate and modern. I like the CCO better and I shoot the CCO noticeably better. The coolest most cutting edge carry gun does you no favors if you don't shoot it well. For me, the XD40SC requires more effort and practice to shoot well.
Additionally, I shoot 1911s more than any other type. I'm comfortable with the feel and the controls and don't have to stop and think about it.
If I lived in Detroit or Newark, I might place a higher value on capacity. Weber County UT is another matter.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

What magazine do you prefer, and what capacity (7, 8, 10)? And what is your preferred EDC ammunition?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I usually carry 7 round mags but I do have about 10 8 round mags also. The ammo I use is El Dorado starfire ( flying ashtrays)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

8 Rd mags and 230gr Fed HST or Winchester Ranger


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I use Wilson Combat 7 Round mags. (Note: The CCO is an Officer sized frame)
Ammo? Winchester Ranger T 230 gr.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sgt45 said:


> I like the Incog in that it's easy on and off and the spare mag is right there, it's also fairly comfortable for all day wear. The Dale Frickie, once it's on, it's on unless you remove your belt, even with the C clips (for lack of a better word) BUT, it's the most comfortable holster and it takes my Nighthawk AAC perfectly. I think it conceals better than the Incog, but not by much. I like both.


Which Dale Frickie do you use?


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got two of the Joab rigs.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Sgt45 said:


> I've got two of the Joab rigs.


Those were the best looking to me.  Thanks for your input!


----------

